# 2Monitore an  PC



## mitchih (13 Januar 2008)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe einen Anwendungsfall wo es zwingend erforderlich ist, an einen PC einen 2. Monitor anzuschliessen an diesem sollen in einem Extra Fenster weitere Daten angezigt werden.

Wie kann ich das realisiern mein PC hat einen AGP Steckplatz aber halt nur 1!! 

Brauche ich eine spezielle Karte??

Ich vergaß, es handelt sich um eine private Anwendung, daher wäre eine günstige Lösung gut.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (13 Januar 2008)

Hast Du mal nachgesehen ob deine Karte eine DVI-Ausgang UND einen VGA-Ausgang hat ? Dann brauchst Du nur noch einen Monitor mit DVI-Eingang.

Und eine Grafikkarte mit 2 Monitorausgängen (DVI und VGA) kostet nicht die Welt.


----------



## Lars Weiß (13 Januar 2008)

googel mal nach "dual-head", dann wirst du schnell fündig. Ich empfehle dir eine Matrox-Graka.


----------



## Question_mark (13 Januar 2008)

*Kann funktionieren, muss aber nicht ..*

Hallo,



			
				mitchih schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann ich das realisiern mein PC hat einen AGP Steckplatz aber halt nur 1!!
> 
> Brauche ich eine spezielle Karte??



Du brauchst zumindest eine Graphikkarte mit zwei Monitorausgängen (jetzt mal egal ob DVI/VGA oder gemischt). Haben aber heute schon die meisten Graphikkarten, selbst in der mittleren Preisklasse. Im Graphiktreiber kannst Du die Bildschirmaufteilung einstellen. Fraglich ist nur, ob Deine Anwendung damit umgehen kann ? Unter Windows kann ich z.B. auf einem Monitor den IE darstellen und z.B. Excel auf den zweiten Monitor per Mausklick ziehen. Problematisch wird es nur, wenn deine Anwendung (die Du leider nicht näher beschrieben hast) die Unterfenster auf die Hauptanwendung zentrieren und nicht verschiebbar sind. Hoffe, das hat Dir weitergeholfen...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Atlantik (13 Januar 2008)

Ja, es gibt grafikarten (sowohl agp als auch pci-e) die mehrere bildschirme unterstützen! Dafür haben die dann natürlich auch mehrere anschlüsse hinten dran! hab jetzt noch eine eingebaut. sagst dann einfach im windoof, es möchte bitte den "desktop erweitern" und schon kannst du deine fenster vom linken zum rechten bildschirm hin und herschieben.

was bei windoof allerdings nur mit zusatztools geht: einer bestimmten anwendung (in meinem fall wars wccf) einen bildschirm fest zuweisen. meistens starten die anwendungen immer auf dem primären bildschrim.


----------



## Zefix (13 Januar 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Hast Du mal nachgesehen ob deine Karte eine DVI-Ausgang UND einen VGA-Ausgang hat ? *Dann brauchst Du nur noch einen Monitor mit DVI-Eingang.*


Bei ner neuen VGA Karte sollte aber ein DVI->VGA Adapter dabei sein.
Somit ist beim 2. kein DVI Eingang nötig  

Gruss Andy


----------



## Question_mark (13 Januar 2008)

*Dual Monitor möglich ??*

Hallo,



			
				mitchih schrieb:
			
		

> es handelt sich um eine private Anwendung, daher wäre eine günstige Lösung gut.



Ok, wenn es ganz kostengünstig sein soll ist unter Umständen der Umweg über Wandlung VGA/DVI natürlich der billigste Weg. 
Grundsätzlich findet bei der Grafikarte mit VGA-Ausgang eine Umwandlung der digitalen Signale nach digitalen Werten statt. Punktum.
Wenn jetzt das VGA Signal auf einem Monitor mit DVI-Anschluß dargestellt werden soll, wird durch den DVI-> VGA Adapter wieder eine Umwandlung in analoge Signale durchgeführt. Diese doppelte Signalumwandlung hat signifikante Qualitätsverluste in der Bildschirmdarstellung zur Folge. Diese Verluste sind sehr deutlich selbst für das ungeschulte Auge sichtbar und werden nicht nur subjektiv empfunden. Bei den heutigen, günstigen Preisen für Grafikkarten und Monitore sollte man m.E. den direkten Weg über DVI wählen. Aber wir wissen nicht, ob die Monitore von mitchih DVI oder VGA Anschlüsse (oder auch beides) haben, also im Moment nur Spekulation und eine wirklich konkrete Lösung können wir nicht geben.
Ausser : im Prinzip ja ...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## funkdoc (13 Januar 2008)

meine graka GF7800 ist auch schon jahre alt, diese hat dennschon 2 DVI ausgänge....

also neuere grakas haben meistens schon einen 2. ausgang, ist ja schon fast standard.

grüsse


----------



## edison (13 Januar 2008)

Wenn Du zu der vorhandenen AGP karte noch ne PCI steckst sollte das auch klappen.
Allerdings nur, wenn der Treiber mitmacht.
Versuch macht klug


----------



## Pizza (14 Januar 2008)

*Was soll das denn ??*



edison schrieb:


> Wenn Du zu der vorhandenen AGP karte noch ne PCI steckst sollte das auch klappen.
> Allerdings nur, wenn der Treiber mitmacht.
> Versuch macht klug


 
Also wenn, dann schon richtig. Vernünftige Grafikkarten kosten kaum noch die Welt. (Wenn man kein Gamer ist)

Ich würde generell eine mit 2 DVI-Ausgängen nehmen.
Ist ein Zweitmonitor nur nur mit VGA vorhanden kann als *Übergangslösung* auf den mitgelieferten DVI/VGA-Wandler zurückgegriffen werden.
Aber du wirst sehen,das macht keinen Spass.
Wie QM schon sagte, es ist ein wirklicher Qualitätsunterschied sichtbar.

Ich habe auch relativ schnell meinen 17'' Flat an meinen Sohn ausrangiert. Nun werkeln seit Jahren zwei baugleiche 19'' Flat von LG auf meinem Schreibtisch.

Zwei gleiche Monitore halte ich m.E. für sehr wichtig, weil es mit gleichen Auflösungen und Einstellungen einfach mal ein besseres Arbeiten ist, wenn mann Tabellen oder Anwendungen mal schnell nach links oder rechts verschieben muss.

Viel Erfolg 

Pizza


----------



## edison (14 Januar 2008)

@Pizza
Hast Du das überlesen?


> Ich vergaß, es handelt sich um eine private Anwendung, daher wäre eine günstige Lösung gut.


 
Wenn in der Kiste noch sone olle GrKa drin ist, dann gehe ich mal davon aus, das die reicht und er nicht vorhat den Rechner für Unsummen aufzurüsten.


----------



## o.s.t. (14 Januar 2008)

ich denke, folgendes ist die einfachste Lösung:
http://www.matrox.com/graphics/de/gxm/products/dh2go/home.php

gibts u.A hier:
http://www.preissuchmaschine.de/psm_frontend/main.asp?suche=dualhead2go&x=0&y=0

o.s.t.


----------



## mitchih (14 Januar 2008)

*Nachfragen*

Hallo,
es handelt sich um keine komplexe Anwendung, sondern um ein simples Tool, welches einen Text auf dem 1. Bildschirm darstellt. Auf dem 2. Bildschirm sollen dann Zusatzinformationen eingeblendet werden.

Es handelt sich also lediglich um Text.

Anwendung soll das ganze bei meiner Freiwilligen Feuerwehr finden. 
Es soll den Verantwortlichen die Planung erleichtern, in dem Stichwort und Einsatzort angezeigt werden. Das Tool für die Zusatzinfos muss ich noch proggen dazu brauche ich aber erst Kenntnisse in VB


----------



## kolbendosierer (14 Januar 2008)

Hallo,

wäre auch eine Lösung

http://www1.conrad.de/scripts/wgate/zcop_b2c/~flNlc3Npb249UDkwV0dBVEU6Q19BR0FURTA2OjAwMDAuMDAwZi4yMGVjNTMwZSZ+aHR0cF9jb250ZW50X2NoYXJzZXQ9aXNvLTg4NTktMSZ+U3RhdGU9NDIwNDIyMjU2NA==?~template=PCAT_AREA_S_BROWSE&mfhelp=&p_selected_area=%24ROOT&p_selected_area_fh=&perform_special_action=&glb_user_js=Y&shop=B2C&vgl_artikel_in_index=&product_show_id=&p_page_to_display=DirektSearch&~cookies=1&zhmmh_lfo=&zhmmh_area_kz=&s_haupt_kategorie=&p_searchstring=usb+vga&p_searchstring_artnr=&p_search_category=alle&r3_matn=&insert_kz=&gvlon=&area_s_url=&brand=&amount=&new_item_quantity=&area_url=&direkt_aufriss_area=&p_countdown=&p_80=&p_80_category=&p_80_article=&p_next_template_after_login=&mindestbestellwert=&login=&password=&bpemail=&bpid=&url=&show_wk=&use_search=3&p_back_template=&template=&kat_save=&updatestr=&vgl_artikel_in_vgl=&titel=&darsteller=&regisseur=&anbieter=&genre=&fsk=&jahr=&jahr2=&dvd_error=X&dvd_empty_error=X&dvd_year_error=&call_dvd=&kna_news=&p_status_scenario=&documentselector=&aktiv=&p_load_area=$ROOT&p_artikelbilder_mode=&p_sortopt=&page=&p_catalog_max_results=20

haben wir mal für einen PC bestellt, geht auch.

Und so kann ich zwei Monitore ans Laptop hängen  

Aber ne Graka mit 2 VGA-Anschlüssen wäre die bessere Wahl.


kolbendosierer


----------



## mitchih (14 Januar 2008)

kolbendosierer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wäre auch eine Lösung
> 
> ...


 
Toller Link ;-) Funktioniert aber nicht.
Hast du ne bezeich nung von dem Teil? Danke


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (15 Januar 2008)

Vor ungefähr fünf Jahren hatte ich so etwas mal privat. Ein anständiger 17" Monitor als Hauptmonitor, und ein 15" Monitor als Zweitbildschirm. Auf dem Hauptmonitor war dann ein Arbeitsfenster (z.B. Internetexplorer), auf dem Zweitbildschirm dann Zusatztools wie z.B. ICQ, ein Downloadmanager zum Überwachen und Füttern, oder auch mal ein TV Programm. Das ganze unter Windows 2000, mit einer AGP und einer PCI Grafikkarte. Hat astrein funktioniert, einzig etwas nervig war teilweise, daß die Programme nie dort aufgehen wollten, wo sie hätten sollen. Ob die Monitore gleich groß sein müssen oder sollten, hängt vom Anwendungsfall ab. Bei der Verteilung, die ich damals hatte, ist es relativ egal - für Toolbars etc. reicht auch ein kleinerer Monitor mit schlechterer Bildqualität (wobei man heute bei TFTs ja kaum noch von schlechter Bildqualität sprechen kann).

Bernhard Götz


----------



## kolbendosierer (15 Januar 2008)

Sorry.

USB VGA Adapter


kolbendosierer


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 Januar 2008)

Ja, über USB gibt es Möglichkeiten:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/90616

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/85674


----------

